# Top Cadet Musician in Canada named by Army Cadet League



## gwp (27 Mar 2009)

Local musician chosen as best in cadets
 By Kristin Froneman - Vernon Morning Star
Published: March 26, 2009 6:00 PM 
As a member of the Vernon cadets, Blythe Heywood has played in her share of parades and events with military pomp and ceremony. All that marching and playing has paid off as the French horn player has been named the top cadet musician in the country by the Army Cadet League of Canada.

Heywood, a cadet master warrant officer with the 1705 British Columbia Dragoons Royal Canadian Army Cadet Corps, was notified of the achievement while performing with the B.C. Regional Cadet Honour Band in Victoria over March break.
“We had just finished playing a song when I was called up. I didn’t know what was going on,” said the 17 year old who lives in Kingfisher, east of Enderby. “I thought it was pretty cool.”

Being chosen for the honour band is an honour in itself. Heywood was one out of 1,600 cadet musicians from cadet bands in 70 B.C. communities to join the 50-member group whose members range in age from 14 to 18 years old. Two other Vernon cadets were also chosen, Cheyenne Bardsley on tenor drum and Anessa Lang on saxophone.
Directed by Navy Lieut. Camil Bouchard, the cadets went through three days of rehearsal at CFB Esquimalt in preparation for two concerts in Victoria, as well as in Nanaimo, Mission and Chilliwack. While there, Heywood performed a horn concerto by Franz Strauss. “The Strauss solo was great to play. There is not a lot of French horn repertoire,” said the musician who also plays piano, violin, trumpet and bagpipes. 
“The honour band is definitely one of the best time I have had with the cadets.”
Heywood began her musical studies at the age of five under the tutelage of her mom, Brenda, a piano teacher.

“When I joined the cadets, my mom suggested that I take up the trumpet, but then I later switched to French horn,” said the teen who is finishing up her Grade 12 studies by correspondence. “She’s been good at helping me pick up different instruments to play.”

Originally a member of the Enderby cadets, Heywood later joined the Vernon squadron where she has performed in numerous band competitions. “For a band competition, you are marching and playing. It can be fun doing the drills with the different movements,” she said. “I am one of the only French horn players in the band except for the instructor.”

Heywood has trained both at the Vernon Army Camp for three summers, and has spent two years in Quebec playing in the advanced band at the Eastern Region Cadet Music School. She has also played violin with the Kamloops Symphony on a number of occasions. “I wouldn’t have played half the instruments I play if I didn’t join the cadets,” she said.

Heywood will be presented with her national award at a later date. In addition to the trophy, Heywood will receive $250 and an additional $500 towards her cadet corps music program.


----------

